#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  4 Entrance Exams for admission in IITs to pursue PhD

## akki343

Hello,

There are 4 best entrance exams through which you can pursue PhD in IITs.


Check the list of *IIT PhD Entrance Exam* and get yourself prepared for the exam.


Getting admissions in IITs and that too for admission in Ph.D. courses is obviously not the easiest task. But it is also not the toughest task. You may get admission in IITs to pursue PhD if you perform well in the entrance exam.


But before you apply for any of these exams, you should check whether you are eligible to take the exam or not.


You should start your preparation 7–8 months before the exam. This will give you enough time for the revision.


Solve previous year question paper and take online mock tests. This is the best way to prepare for any exam as this will give you an idea about the pattern and difficulty level of the questions.


Best of Luck!





  Similar Threads: Entrance exams after btech Got a Ranking in Engineering Entrance Exams-Now What ?

----------


## Sarahah

This post is helpful to me as my brother is appearing for IIT PhD Entrance Exam this year.

----------

